# Weighing your self.....



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 9, 2007)

*I am a SSBBW and I'd like to know where and how does other SSBBW weigh themselves? *


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 9, 2007)

There are some good home scales listed in this catalog (lots of other great stuff there too) with models accommodating up to 1,000 pounds.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know how much you weigh but I have a Tanita scale that goes up to 440 pounds. Also, Amplestuff sells scales that go up to 1000 pounds.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 9, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I don't know how much you weigh but I have a Tanita scale that goes up to 440 pounds. Also, Amplestuff sells scales that go up to 1000 pounds.



I have that same Tanita scale that goes to 440#. It is perfect for me, and it has memory for 5 people. I have found it to be quite accurate. I generally weight myself twice a month to to keep an eye on things. I think it is important to know the number. If you gain or lose alot in a short time, it can also be an indicator of a health problem.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 9, 2007)

My doctor has an electronic scale that goes up to a really high weight. I get weighed regularly whenever I go in for checkups and such. 

Tracy


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2007)

*The lap of any accommodating FA is more accurate and cheaper than any scale *


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 9, 2007)

i bought a scale off of ebay that goes up to 550 lbs, i have found it to be very accurate (damn docs scale says almost the sme thing) and found it to be reliable...and it was a LOT cheaper than other places...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 9, 2007)

ha ha i was thinking like what time of day and clothed or not lol.. I bought a scale that says it goes up to 380 at costco. It weighed me at 420 at my highest weight. I think it's a healthometer.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> *The lap of any accommodating FA is more accurate and cheaper than any scale *



That's not accurate though! It'll say "GOOD!" 70% of the time.


----------



## jkssbbw (Aug 12, 2007)

when my hubby was 500lbs he when to the local garbage dump and asked to be weighed on their scale,but he new the guy working.


----------

